# UGA AT BAMA



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2020)

Well dawgs. Enjoy this week. After Saturday North Carolina May jump you in the polls


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2020)

They won't fall far if they do lose and will more than likely get another chance in SECCG. Although I strongly believe a strong defensive team will knock Ga off, but who has one that they will face? SC may be it and they fair well against the Dawgs for whatever reason.  I just don't see Shy and Hill putting up much against that defense


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 12, 2020)

Well I have said all along I think the Dawgs lose this one. The defense is playing lights out and I do think they can and will slow Bama down some. That being said our offense has gotta play better than they have so far to be able to keep up. It should be a good game and like Bucky said it is probably one of two games vs Bama this year. If I could choose one to lose it would be the first one. I hope I'm wrong and they wipe the flor with them, but either way GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 12, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Well dawgs. Enjoy this week. After Saturday North Carolina May jump you in the polls



Haha that's a good one. Good thing you aren't a pollster. 
You must not have noticed bammy's defense is similar to your sorry teams D. 
How's it feel to literally steal a win because the refs didn't know the rules? 
So in your infinite wisdom you are saying we get killed by the gumps? Cause a close loss means we dont really drop in the polls, imo. 
Back under the bridge now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2020)

Heard sports news report Saban is 21-0 against coaches he mentored that worked for him.  Wonder who will be the 1st to win against their previous boss???


----------



## antharper (Oct 12, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Well dawgs. Enjoy this week. After Saturday North Carolina May jump you in the polls


At least we don’t have to worry about Auburn jumping us ?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Haha that's a good one. Good thing you aren't a pollster.
> You must not have noticed bammy's defense is similar to your sorry teams D.
> How's it feel to literally steal a win because the refs didn't know the rules?
> So in your infinite wisdom you are saying we get killed by the gumps? Cause a close loss means we dont really drop in the polls, imo.
> Back under the bridge now.


You know you’re right. The dawgs gonna hang 60 on the bammers.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2020)

Dawgs gonna shut the bammers out 60-0.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2020)

Dawgs unbeatable


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2020)

Going all the way this year.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 12, 2020)

Throwback said:


> You know you’re right. The dawgs gonna hang 60 on the bammers.


Fo real, whats your guess? Guessing a 31-28 type game.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 12, 2020)

My honest opinion.The  Ole miss offense was playing at a higher level than I’ve seen Georgia play so far. Maybe the dawgs bring it this week. Georgia hasn’t played a good offense yet. They will this week. 37-17 bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> My honest opinion.The  Ole miss offense was playing at a higher level than I’ve seen Georgia play so far. Maybe the dawgs bring it this week. Georgia hasn’t played a good offense yet. They will this week. 37-17 bama


Ole Miss looked scary good, and if they had a dang defense, they would have a serious shot at winning the SEC and possible NC. I am serious. They were fun to watch. Their QB is a baller! Those fakes he would do, were messing with Bama's D. He's a heck of an athlete.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 12, 2020)

Probably won't see another team play as fast on offense as Ole Miss this year. Bamas defense isn't great by any means but I don't think the Ole Miss game has any bearing on Bama giving up another 600 yards to another team this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Probably won't see another team play as fast on offense as Ole Miss this year. Bamas defense isn't great by any means but I don't think the Ole Miss game has any bearing on Bama giving up another 600 yards to another team this year.


I certainly do not believe Bama will give up even close to that much yardage again, either. Kiffin's knowledge of Saban's defense also had a lot to do with how well the Rebs played. So, there's that as well. I did enjoy seeing that Bama defense getting sliced and diced, though. Was a real joy to watch! 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 12, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Well dawgs. Enjoy this week. After Saturday North Carolina May jump you in the polls


I ain't watching none of the "BLM" Communist supporters this year.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Fo real, whats your guess? Guessing a 31-28 type game.


Dawgs blowed out


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 12, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> I ain't watching none of the "BLM" Communist supporters this year.


We'll keep you posted


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2020)

Y’all playing In Tuscaloosa 

Referee gonna be pulling for Alabama too


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> I ain't watching none of the "BLM" Communist supporters this year.


You a dawg fan?
And yet here you are taking about football


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2020)

T.....what you reckon gonna happen in the Arn bowl?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2020)

Dang @Throwback 

Almost losing to Arkansas has already sent you into the “November” spiral you normally go thru.

Sorry the Dawgs broke you so early in the season this year. Blame Auburn.. it’s what they wanted.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 12, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Y’all playing In Tuscaloosa
> 
> Referee gonna be pulling for Alabama too


I hope so. No matter what, you won't hear me complain about the refs. Nothing worse than grown men crying over a football game. Especially situations like when the balls thrown 20 yards over a recievers head and someone complains that the reciever on the other side of the field was being held.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 12, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I hope so. No matter what, you won't hear me complain about the refs. Nothing worse than grown men crying over a football game. Especially situations like when the balls thrown 20 yards over a recievers head and someone complains that the reciever on the other side of the field was being held.


He would have thrown it to the other side of the field if he wasn’t being held


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 12, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> He would have thrown it to the other side of the field if he wasn’t being held


I don't Stetson Bennett could throw it all the way across the field


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 12, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I don't Stetson Bennett could throw it all the way across the field


True dat


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2020)

I don't stetson Bennett either.  But baller is stetson????? (QUESTION IN ANCHOR MAN VOICE)


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> T.....what you reckon gonna happen in the Arn bowl?


Alabama mafias pull may be too strong this year. People needing that extra money.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2020)

This game will be decided by 7pts or less!


Hopefully Dawgs by 17! @brownceluse


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2020)

Throwback is going to be screaming "Roll Tide" on Saturday....


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 12, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> We'll keep you posted


I honestly don't care. I have better things to do than watch and listen to BLM propaganda.


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 12, 2020)

Throwback said:


> You a dawg fan?
> And yet here you are taking about football


No, I am a Clemson fan and have not watched any of their games either. I don't sell out my core values at any price. I can't stomach Communism, Communist supporters, or useful idiots too dumb to know what they are supporting.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 12, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> I honestly don't care. I have better things to do than watch and listen to BLM propaganda.



Then why even post in this thread loud mouth. Move along somewhere else TROLL!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2020)

As 6 you to say.... Bama will win a bloodbath......


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 12, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Then why even post in this thread loud mouth. Move along somewhere else TROLL!!


Thin skin. Seem to like football better than the core values of this nation. 
As to the game, Bama wins big.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 12, 2020)

??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> As 6 you to say.... Bama will win a bloodbath......


Speaking of which, what happened to that Happy Snooker guy? 

I miss 6's stats and such!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Speaking of which, what happened to that Happy Snooker guy?
> 
> I miss 6's stats and such!


He took the year off due to corona...?


----------



## Duff (Oct 12, 2020)

Got a feeling th Bama D is better than folks think. I believe Kiffin took notes everyday in practice against that defense, waiting on the day he would face them. He dern near pulled it off.


----------



## antharper (Oct 13, 2020)

Just might be the Dawgs year !


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2020)

Sure wish 6 could chime in!! 

Happy snooker was almost as good as 6!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Thin skin. Seem to like football better than the core values of this nation.
> As to the game, Bama wins big.


Core Values of this nation?

Seems to me you don’t know those “core values” that well.

If you don’t like us watching college football, go pound sand.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> No, I am a Clemson fan and have not watched any of their games either. I don't sell out my core values at any price. I can't stomach Communism, Communist supporters, or useful idiots too dumb to know what they are supporting.


So Mr. “Non sellout”...

When’s the last time you wore a mask?

Shopped at a grocery store?

Turned on your tv?

Used a bank?

Cause you support those same folks you hate on a daily basis with your wallet.

Tell me again how UGA sold it’s soul against the core values of this country.


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 13, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So Mr. “Non sellout”...
> 
> When’s the last time you wore a mask?
> 
> ...


Supporting BLM which is a Communist organization. You familiar with their founders? Both have said they are marxist and are advancing Marxism.   BLM is not about civil rights. It is about recruiting useful idiots to advance Marxism.
The only time I wear a mask is when welding.
I shop at a little country grocery store. I cancelled my TV package that had the sports and news channels in it. My bank does not support BLM. 
I am all about Civil Rights. I am legally a minority. I am not selling out and supporting the BLm Communists or subsidizing their support and publicity.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Supporting BLM which is a Communist organization. You familiar with their founders? Both have said they are marxist and are advancing Marxism.   BLM is not about civil rights. It is about recruiting useful idiots to advance Marxism.
> The only time I wear a mask is when welding.
> I shop at a little country grocery store. I cancelled my TV package that had the sports and news channels in it. My bank does not support BLM.
> I am all about Civil Rights. I am legally a minority. I am not selling out and supporting the BLm Communists or subsidizing their support and publicity.


go thru the list I compiled and let me know you don’t do business with a single company on it. And then you can talk.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/thats-it-im-done-with-wsb-radio.976627/

So, how is UGA supporting BLM? We all know your Clemson Tigers have.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 13, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Supporting BLM which is a Communist organization. You familiar with their founders? Both have said they are marxist and are advancing Marxism.   BLM is not about civil rights. It is about recruiting useful idiots to advance Marxism.
> The only time I wear a mask is when welding.
> I shop at a little country grocery store. I cancelled my TV package that had the sports and news channels in it. My bank does not support BLM.
> I am all about Civil Rights. I am legally a minority. I am not selling out and supporting the BLm Communists or subsidizing their support and publicity.



Pretty sure most agree with your first couple sentences but if you think most on this thread support commi/marxist agenda because we watch college football, you are wrong. Now, the NFL or NBA is a different story...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Throwback is going to be screaming "Roll Tide" on Saturday....


If I do come involuntary commit me because I’ve lost my mind


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If I do come involuntary commit me because I’ve lost my mind


So you’re going to be saying “Go Dawgs”??


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2020)

key to the game could be Azeez and co pressuring the gump qb relentlessly. Dont give him time to find those roadrunners at WR.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2020)

One of the referees for this weeks game


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 13, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Heard sports news report Saban is 21-0 against coaches he mentored that worked for him.  Wonder who will be the 1st to win against their previous boss???



My thought has always been that Kirby will be the first to change this stat. He was the closest to Saban of all of the coaches IMO and knows everything about Bama, other than possible some of the new offense.
Not sure if this weekend will be the weekend it happens, but the teams are well matched & know it’s gonna be a heck of a game regardless.
Best of luck to both teams.

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2020)

Saban is taking all the officials for the game tubing on the lake. Make your own assumptions as to why..... Also heard there’s a November surprise coming out of Tuscaloosa and early reports say it will be catastrophic to Saban.....


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey dawgs y’all gonna be the detested “cow college” this weekend


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 13, 2020)

Geffellz18 said:


> My thought has always been that Kirby will be the first to change this stat. He was the closest to Saban of all of the coaches IMO and knows everything about Bama, other than possible some of the new offense.
> Not sure if this weekend will be the weekend it happens, but the teams are well matched & know it’s gonna be a heck of a game regardless.
> Best of luck to both teams.
> 
> Roll Tide!



It will be an interesting game whoever does it & whoever folks are expecting a certain coach to do it some day, but not expecting Saban has anything to worry about anytime soon.  Fun when an underdog wins.  Ole Miss put a huge scare into Bama who usually rallies well in the 2nd half against any threats. Yep, hope both UGA & Bama play their best & stay away from injuries this weekend to maximize the entertainment.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Supporting BLM which is a Communist organization. You familiar with their founders? Both have said they are marxist and are advancing Marxism.   BLM is not about civil rights. It is about recruiting useful idiots to advance Marxism.
> The only time I wear a mask is when welding.
> I shop at a little country grocery store. I cancelled my TV package that had the sports and news channels in it. My bank does not support BLM.
> I am all about Civil Rights. I am legally a minority. I am not selling out and supporting the BLm Communists or subsidizing their support and publicity.


And they got you exactly where they want you. Next thing you know you won’t be voting either. Heck of a plan.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 13, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Then why even post in this thread loud mouth. Move along somewhere else TROLL!!




Voted best post on this thread. Congratulations toolmkr20


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 13, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> go thru the list I compiled and let me know you don’t do business with a single company on it. And then you can talk.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/thats-it-im-done-with-wsb-radio.976627/
> 
> So, how is UGA supporting BLM? We all know your Clemson Tigers have.


https://www.redandblack.com/sports/...cle_6d14e2ea-ec0a-11ea-8d44-07b15b85ed5c.html

If you look, you will find extensive UGA football BLM involvement. I can give you a ton of links, or you can just Google "UGA football black lives matter." 
I do my absolute best to avoid doing business with any BLM company. Some are unavoidable. The ones I can avoid, I avoid. I can easily avoid sports teams which are heavily involved, despite many not wanting to admit it.


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 13, 2020)

I 


DAWG1419 said:


> And they got you exactly where they want you. Next thing you know you won’t be voting either. Heck of a plan.


I Definitely vote. The boycott is working on NBA. College needs to be taught same lesson


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm just hoping UGA don't chicken out and not show Saturday!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2020)

We ain’t skeerd,  keep in mind while losing the last 2 the Dogs have certainly outplayed Bama the last 2 meetings, and this time we will bring the hammer and it ain’t gonna he yella. Btw, Nicky is a midget and the dudes behind him gotta be what 5’5”?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> https://www.redandblack.com/sports/...cle_6d14e2ea-ec0a-11ea-8d44-07b15b85ed5c.html
> 
> If you look, you will find extensive UGA football BLM involvement. I can give you a ton of links, or you can just Google "UGA football black lives matter."
> I do my absolute best to avoid doing business with any BLM company. Some are unavoidable. The ones I can avoid, I avoid. I can easily avoid sports teams which are heavily involved, despite many not wanting to admit it.


I mean no disrespect towards you at all, but you are spending way too much time posting about this in here. I come in here to get away from politics, and enjoy a little sports. I don't care to read about your feelings on the BLM stuff. It's no different than if we were to come and stand in your front yard and talk about how great college football is. If you hate it so much, simply move on and let others be. And again, I mean no disrespect. We heard you the first time. No need to keep rambling on about it. Move along.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2020)

bigewalksalone said:


> I'm just hoping UGA don't chicken out and not show Saturday!!!View attachment 1043678


I'm fired up about the game! Bama is Bama, and I know they will be tough to beat, but I am really liking our chances in this one. I'll be a nervous wreck watching, though! I won't lie! 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 13, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I mean no disrespect towards you at all, but you are spending way too much time posting about this in here. I come in here to get away from politics, and enjoy a little sports. I don't care to read about your feelings on the BLM stuff. It's no different than if we were to come and stand in your front yard and talk about how great college football is. If you hate it so much, simply move on and let others be. And again, I mean no disrespect. We heard you the first time. No need to keep rambling on about it. Move along.


If you read closely, you will see I answered a question. I will leave you be and respect your wishes. Just keep in mind, I too want sports without politics. It's not me that brought the politics into sports. Political activists have hijacked something that is dear to many of us.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> If you read closely, you will see I answered a question. I will leave you be and respect your wishes. Just keep in mind, I too want sports without politics. It's not me that brought the politics into sports. Political activists have hijacked something that is dear to many of us.


I hear you, somewhat. And you are actually right about some of it. But it does get old having it crammed down your throat all the time. Again, I understand where you coming from, but maybe this is the wrong section for it.

Nothing but respect to you, bud.


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 13, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I hear you, somewhat. And you are actually right about some of it. But it does get old having it crammed down your throat all the time. Again, I understand where you coming from, but maybe this is the wrong section for it.
> 
> Nothing but respect to you, bud.


Sounds good. No hard feelings. I am looking forward to football being all about football again. Then we will talk about it.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I certainly do not believe Bama will give up even close to that much yardage again, either. Kiffin's knowledge of Saban's defense also had a lot to do with how well the Rebs played. So, there's that as well. I did enjoy seeing that Bama defense getting sliced and diced, though. Was a real joy to watch!
> 
> GO DAWGS!
> BEAT BAMA!


I did not enjoy it one bit...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> We ain’t skeerd,  keep in mind while losing the last 2 the Dogs have certainly outplayed Bama the last 2 meetings, and this time we will bring the hammer and it ain’t gonna he yella. Btw, Nicky is a midget and the dudes behind him gotta be what 5’5”?


you're joking,...right?
last i checked, it's a 60 minute game...and those last 15 are crucial...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 13, 2020)

Duff said:


> Got a feeling th Bama D is better than folks think. I believe Kiffin took notes everyday in practice against that defense, waiting on the day he would face them. He dern near pulled it off.




I bleed Crimson, and although I do believe that Bama's D is better than they appeared vs. an almost flawless Ole Miss O, Bama's D is, and has been woeful the past 3 seasons....undersized up front and at LB, and TOO many missed assignments


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 13, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I hope so. No matter what, you won't hear me complain about the refs. Nothing worse than grown men crying over a football game. Especially situations like when the balls thrown 20 yards over a recievers head and someone complains that the reciever on the other side of the field was being held.


Yeah PI on the opposite side of the field has always baffled me. So has offensive holding no where within 10 yards of the ball carrier.

That said, Tyler Simmons was onside. ?


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 13, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> I bleed Crimson, and although I do believe that Bama's D is better than they appeared vs. an almost flawless Ole Miss O, Bama's D is, and has been woeful the past 3 seasons....undersized up front and at LB, and TOO many missed assignments


I been saying the same thing. I like the scoring but give that old Defense that
holds the opponent to negative yardage..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> https://www.redandblack.com/sports/...cle_6d14e2ea-ec0a-11ea-8d44-07b15b85ed5c.html
> 
> If you look, you will find extensive UGA football BLM involvement. I can give you a ton of links, or you can just Google "UGA football black lives matter."
> I do my absolute best to avoid doing business with any BLM company. Some are unavoidable. The ones I can avoid, I avoid. I can easily avoid sports teams which are heavily involved, despite many not wanting to admit it.


No. None are “unavoidable”. 

You just pick and choose. And give others “grief”.

Period.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> https://www.redandblack.com/sports/...cle_6d14e2ea-ec0a-11ea-8d44-07b15b85ed5c.html
> 
> If you look, you will find extensive UGA football BLM involvement. I can give you a ton of links, or you can just Google "UGA football black lives matter."
> I do my absolute best to avoid doing business with any BLM company. Some are unavoidable. The ones I can avoid, I avoid. I can easily avoid sports teams which are heavily involved, despite many not wanting to admit it.





Browning Slayer said:


> No. None are “unavoidable”.
> 
> You just pick and choose. And give others “grief”.
> 
> Period.


And I don’t “side” with folks that have “no clue”..

Pick other sites for your knowledge.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Political activists have hijacked something that is dear to many of us.



But only folks like “you” choose to let it run your life.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 14, 2020)

I’m pulling for the Dawgs. Hate Bama and like CKS.


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 14, 2020)

Both teams know what's at stake. Gonna be a head knocker. Hope the refs keep the hankys in there pockets and let them go at it. Good match up. Turn overs and time of possession will be key. Pulling for the Dawgs to play 60 minutes of ball this time. But... beating Bama over there aint gonna be easy.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2020)

bigewalksalone said:


> I'm just hoping UGA don't chicken out and not show Saturday!!!View attachment 1043678


they gonna do like Florida and cancel football due to “covid”?


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 14, 2020)

Throwback said:


> they gonna do like Florida and cancel football due to “covid”?


I didn't think about that!! Bet that's what they do..


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2020)

I don't think there is a lineman in the country who can consistently win one on  one battles with Jordan Davis.  He absolutely mauled UT's NFL 1st round left tackle Trey Smith and put Auburn double teams 2 yards in the backfield.  Najee Harris is by far the best RB the Dawgs have faced and is tough to tackle and wrap up. I hope Monte Rice,  Nakobe Dean, and Nolan Smith can get him down.


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 14, 2020)

Saban caught the 'Rona.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2020)

Gator89 said:


> Saban caught the 'Rona.


Oh lord


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2020)

dang sure did


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2020)

Confirmed


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 14, 2020)

Naj Harris is fantastic and just hoping we can slow him down. He will get his yards. He would be a nice piece for the sorry Falcons offense. Our feature back Z White runs hard but his burst seems slowed after the second knee injury. Watch for Kendall Milton and Kenny McIntosh combined to get Harris type yards vs their defense. Milton looks like he could be special being a true freshman. Took 9 Vols to bring him down on one run. If we can pressure, hit and harass Big Mac we gotta chance. Their WR’s are
pretty scary but we have a strong secondary Corp ourselves.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2020)

dixiecutter said:


> dang sure did




let me get this straight, you're laughing at someone with a dangerous disease?


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 14, 2020)

Saban looks very fit and I bet he whips it literally in a week.
Laughing about it is beyond insensitive and classless.  
Now if Pelosi, Schumer, Clinton, Waters, Feinstein or Obama got it that’s a really good thing and I hope for a rather severe case!


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> let me get this straight, you're laughing at someone with a dangerous disease?


Laughing at him and you


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> As an looks very fit and I bet he whips it literally in a week.


Three days. Protocol is gonna make it an interesting weekend though


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2020)

He has already said he feels fine. I hope he will be just fine, and is able to roam the sidelines. I want both teams healthy and ready to go, so there won't be any excuses.

Get well, coach!

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!*


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2020)

dixiecutter said:


> Laughing at him and you



thanks for so clearly showing what a pathetic piece of dawg squat you are...obviously you are a miserable soul.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2020)

Here’s what’s gonna happen
Game goes on. Saban doesn’t attend. Junior coach handles it.
Dawgs win by 1 in a nail  biter. Possibly OT.
BAMA  drops to #3 dawgs go to #2. they’ll still say saban has never lost to a coach he has trained. Dawgs let it go to their head. Lose two of the next 3 games. Bama back to #2. Dawgs to 18.

UF wins SEC East. Plays bama in the SECCG. Uf gets routed. Dawgs holler “we got screwed”


Then Dawgs hollering “next year” and “we beat saban” even though they really didn’t


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> thanks for so clearly showing what a pathetic piece of dawg squat you are...obviously you are a miserable soul.


Pull my finger I'll rip you a good one


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Here’s what’s gonna happen
> Game goes on. Saban doesn’t attend. Junior coach handles it.
> Dawgs win by 1 in a nail  biter. Possibly OT.
> BAMA  drops to #3 dawgs go to #2. they’ll still say saban has never lost to a coach he has trained. Dawgs let it go to their head. Lose two of the next 3 games. Bama back to #2. Dawgs to 18.
> ...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 14, 2020)

dixiecutter said:


> Pull my finger I'll rip you a good one


I'm quite sure you pull your own...


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Here’s what’s gonna happen
> Game goes on. Saban doesn’t attend. Junior coach handles it.
> Dawgs win by 1 in a nail  biter. Possibly OT.
> BAMA  drops to #3 dawgs go to #2. they’ll still say saban has never lost to a coach he has trained. Dawgs let it go to their head. Lose two of the next 3 games. Bama back to #2. Dawgs to 18.
> ...


At least you've got enough sense to not have Auburn playing in the SEC championship! I'll give you that much!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> thanks for so clearly showing what a pathetic piece of dawg squat you are...obviously you are a miserable soul.


Better check allegiances.   But good on you to assume he's a dawg.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


>


----------



## antharper (Oct 14, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Here’s what’s gonna happen
> Game goes on. Saban doesn’t attend. Junior coach handles it.
> Dawgs win by 1 in a nail  biter. Possibly OT.
> BAMA  drops to #3 dawgs go to #2. they’ll still say saban has never lost to a coach he has trained. Dawgs let it go to their head. Lose two of the next 3 games. Bama back to #2. Dawgs to 18.
> ...


Who is NC


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> I'm quite sure you pull your own...


Updyke judged my sole! Mercy!


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> At least you've got enough sense to not have Auburn playing in the SEC championship! I'll give you that much!


Throwback is crafty, but he aint that crafty


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2020)

antharper said:


> Who is NC


Back pain medication ??


----------



## antharper (Oct 14, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Back pain medication ??


You still drunk ? from that Dawg whipping


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 14, 2020)

Nick will be good to go in no time. Yall keep up the training!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2020)

Throwback said:


> If I do come involuntary commit me because I’ve lost my mind




Go War Eagle for @Throwback 

I hope y'all beat Bama again this year
because I love seeing this....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Go War Eagle for @Throwback
> 
> I hope y'all beat Bama again this year
> because I love seeing this....
> ...


I remember this. Bama had just lost the coin toss and it really made him mad, which he went on to later accuse the refs of rigging the coin toss.


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 15, 2020)

Nick should call his contacts and have the rules of covid changed so he can coach this weekend


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2020)

all right dawgs is saban gonna show or what?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2020)

Throwback said:


> all right dawgs is saban gonna show or what?


Let the bribing begin!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2020)

Uh oh ? 
https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/a...ma-gives-big-health-update-ahead-of-saturday/


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2020)

I believe if he shows up y’all need to protest and March you’ve been cheated


----------



## antharper (Oct 17, 2020)

I hope he is at the game


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 17, 2020)

https://bamahammer.com/2020/10/17/alabama-football-prediction-without-saban/


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 17, 2020)

I'll bet he was tested again at 12:01 this morning so the test has time to come back. I'm going with negative and he's on the field. Whuch is a good thing


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

Hope he coaches. Don’t want to hear any excuses if Georgia wins.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Uh oh ?
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/a...ma-gives-big-health-update-ahead-of-saturday/



It’s a Bear Bryant miracle I tell ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Hope he coaches. Don’t want to hear any excuses When Georgia wins.


FIFY


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Corso picked bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

*GO DAWGS FOR CHARLIE!*
*GO DAWGS!*
*GO DAWGS BEAT BAMA!*

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Corso picked bama



Good, UGA don't need that jinx.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Corso picked bama


Who you got, scooter? I'm going with my Dawgs. And I'll say Dawgs by 17.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Go dawgs waiting on their old lady to finish making lunch so they can go hunting


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Who you got, scooter? I'm going with my Dawgs. And I'll say Dawgs by 17.


Dawgs gonna win it


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Saban tested negative 3 times. Gonna be at game


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

I don't see UGA being able run up and down the field with Bama on offense, so the defense has to play lights out and sack Jones at least 4 times to have a chance.   The problem Bama and UGA both have faced this year is a mobile QB that can extend plays to allow WR's to get open.  Corral for Ole Miss gave Bama fits but he is a better passer than Bennett, so I don't expect long passes at all.  McKitty, Darnell Washington, and Fitzpatrick can get open over the middle and maybe Kearis Jackson and Pickens can have a monster game and prove me wrong about the long passing game.


----------



## antharper (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs waiting on their old lady to finish making lunch so they can go hunting


Did Auburn play today ?


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 17, 2020)

antharper said:


> Did Auburn play today ?



No


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 17, 2020)

Sent a Pop Warner team in their place


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Saban tested negative 3 times. Gonna be at game


Stevie Wonder saw that coming


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

antharper said:


> Did Auburn play today ?


No


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> No


At least they don't have another loss


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Y’all dawgs better


treemanjohn said:


> Stevie Wonder saw that coming


magic. Almost like it was planned.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> I don't see UGA being able run up and down the field with Bama on offense



I do not understand all the doubt about the Dawgs being able to play with the Bammers. Have all of you forgotten the last two times they've played already?



Let's look at a little more history. Some stats 2018:





Offensively Bammer averaged 198.5ypg rushing, 323.6ypg passing and 45.6ppg and we held them to 157yds rushing, 246yds passing and 35 points in the SECCG.



Defensively they allowed 178ypg passing, we put up 301, 117ypg rushing and 14.8ppg, we put up 301 pass, 153 rush and we scored 28.

https://www.espn.com/college-football/boxscore?gameId=401056705

In '17 offensively Bammer averaged 193 passing, 250 rushing and 37ppg. We held them to 187 pass, 184 rush and 26 points in the CFPCG.

Defensively they only allowed 163 pass, 94 rush and 11.5ppg. We put up 232 pass, 133 rush and 23 points.

Under CKS both times UGA went in at half with the lead and I believe it was CKS's lack of HC experience that cost them the game both times.

This year so far:



They have played the #3, 8 and 10 offenses in the SEC and still are only the #8 defense in the league. We've played #7, 11 and 15 and are #1. Yes a little softer schedule on our part but still, IF they played better D those #'s might not be so high and if we were worse those #'s might be higher.

Offensively they have played the 3 WORST DEFENSES in the SEC so it's no wonder they're the #1 offense. We have played the #2, 6 and 7 defenses in the SEC and STILL are the #5 offense.

We are #1 in BOTH kicking and punting. They are #11 in kicking and DEAD LAST in punting.

THEY ARE VERY BEATABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @elfiii 

Can we please show a little more optimism?????!!!!!! Yes Lil Nicky is Lil Nicky and the game is in Tuscaloosa, don't tell but we WON last time we played there, but they won't have a full house thanks to C19 and are as beatable as they have been in the last 10yrs IMHO.

The only real question I have is, has CKS grown enough as a HC to make the adjustments and not the mistakes that have cost us the last two times we've played?

We'll find out in about 5hrs but I'm betting YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Let's get it on!
*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

Should be a slobberknocker guys and girls. There's going to be some bad calls both ways but, if I know you Dawgs, get your box of kleenex ready. Can we all agree that Danielson sucks. I think so. Remember, this is only round one this year more than likely. Hopefully both teams stay healthy for the rest of the year. Now, let's get it on!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Beat the Tide!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

This is what you watch college football for! These kind of games.

Hope we have a clean, and injury free game for both teams.

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!*


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

Horsecollar! JK


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs pick it off!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

That was a hit and a half.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Gary shut up.  .


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 17, 2020)

3 WORST DEFENSES in the SEC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

Interception to me


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Hard to tell if he picked it off or not. I see no way they can overturn it, though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs ball!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Dang!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> I do not understand all the doubt about the Dawgs being able to play with the Bammers. Have all of you forgotten the last two times they've played already?
> 
> View attachment 1044321
> 
> ...




You don't understand me at all do you?  I am trying to reverse jinx the Dawgs.  I think the Dawgs can play with them, but it seem like some sort of bad mojo always plays into it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

TD Bammers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

7-0 Tide


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Can UGA's offense answer?  This may be the game where Bennett finally lets the nerves get to him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs need to get the running game going this series.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> You don't understand me at all do you?  I am trying to reverse jinx the Dawgs.  I think the Dawgs can play with them, but it seem like some sort of bad mojo always plays into it.



Just like that a bad coverage give them a TD.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs need to get the running game going this series.



Zamir will run it up the middle with his head down and get nothing on first down.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

A holding call of course.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Daniels on don’t even know who has the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Just about every pass is behind the line.  This offense is never in sync to start the game.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 17, 2020)

Ok Kirby you had for feel good story long enough let’s go with a real quarterback


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

The same play 3 times in a row.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Sweet! My favorite commercial with Sabin is on.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

One year the Dawgs will play lights out vs Bama and beat them, but I'll probably be in a nursing home with a few marbles rolling around in my head.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

They will get it if they go for it.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

What’s wrong with the dawgs?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> What’s wrong with the dawgs?


Looking ahead to Kentucky.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Whew, I was worried they will go for it.  If Bennett can't do something here, it's time to make a change.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Bama‘s o line is holding up good so far.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> What’s wrong with the dawgs?



They are a 2nd half team, but they may be to far behind this time with all of Bama's talent on offense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Whew, I was worried they will go for it.  If Bennett can't do something here, it's time to make a change.


Too early for that. Let him get in to rhythm.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Come on Bennett, just make some plays.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Imagine running on the edge!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

That was a well designed running play.  Bennett can't find a throwing lane.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs got to get in gear


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Bama has 8 in he box because of no downfield passing game.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs got to get in gear



I think the gears are stripped.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Stetson needs to settle down. Alight, let’s play some defense here.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

That was  a weak block in the back call.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Stetson needs to settle down. Alight, let’s play some defense here.



I hope so man.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> That was  a weak block in the back call.


It was a block in the back for sure but, what's worse is when it's totally unnecessary! That would make me crazy if I was a coach


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Harris is hard to tackle.  for all of his great qualities, LeCounte is small to be taking on a big back.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Comes on Dawgs, let's get some offense going, the defense is tired from carrying the team.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Let's go, Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs need to take advantage of this great field position here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Come on, Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

He gonna be good!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

The WR's have to catch a pass and help Bennett.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Dang receivers can’t catch!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang receivers can’t catch!



I thought with Tyler 'brick hands' Simmons gone it would be better this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Stetson is getting the ball to them, but they’re dropping it. Stetson is doing his job. Maybe the mail man runs it in here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

1st down Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs better dawg here


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Zeus!!  Keep proving me wrong.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

7-7

GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Darnell Washington is a weapon with his blocking.  He will be a great one because Kirby rewards blockers.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Dang now I can slow my heart rate back down.......


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Hope we can get a couple big sacks this series.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Defense needs to make some big plays and get the ball back.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Bama’s o line is massive. Dang!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

The pass rush is almost getting there.  They have to get there and force a fumble.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama’s o line is massive. Dang!



They are doubling Jordan Davis, and they have kept him from getting push.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

End of the 1st and we’re tied at 7.

_*GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*_


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

The Dawgs are playing with Bama way better than they started off.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> The Dawgs are playing with Bama way better than they started off.


Nerves.  hope none of them are as nervous as I am right now. LOL


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 17, 2020)

Georgia is playing better than Bama right now. If I were a GA fan I’d be happy about the prospects of this one with yall’s stout defense.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

BIG!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

TD Cook on A DEEP BALL.  Keep proving me wrong Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Stetson hit a long one to put the Dawgs on top, 14-7.

*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Whew.....

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

DEFENSE!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Come on D man up now!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Come on defense!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Hunker down, Dawgs! Hunker down!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Little nicky gonna go all Rona on the reffs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Bama is holding on just about every outside run, but no call. They sure Caught Kearis Jackson.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Need a big stop, maybe two, here. Stop ‘em Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Hunker down Dawgs!!!!

Hold em to a FG


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

I believe Alabama had twelve men on the field when they called time out. Should have been a penalty


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Good job D!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Bama settles for 3

Dawgs 14
Saban 10

*GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Stetson Bennett’s moms hawt


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Bama is holding on just about every outside run, but no call. They sure Caught Kearis Jackson.


Surely not


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I believe Alabama had twelve men on the field when they called time out. Should have been a penalty


$$$$$$


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Stetson Bennett’s moms hawt


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Watergate!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Woooooooooo hoooooooo! Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Starting to spread it around.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs tack on 3 more.

17-10 Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


>


I’m not wrong ?‍


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Pooooolll!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

The offensive line needs to start chipping the D-lineman to keep them guys from getting their hands up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> I’m not wrong ?‍


Didn’t say you were, homey. Just too nervous to be studying hot women’s Right now.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Didn’t say you were, homey. Just too nervous to be studying hot women’s Right now.


Ain’t ever that nervous ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Ain’t ever that nervous ?


Old as T is, he has been rejected enough not to have any nerves.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs ???


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

All tied up at 17 after the quick bama score

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Dang, man! Dawgs gotta get more pressure on the Bama QB. But their O line is a task to get through.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs need to get 7 here and not let Bama score to end the half.  Then the Dawgs get the ball to start the 2nd half.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Come on offense


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

He got the 1st by half a yard but got a bad spot.  Still got it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Horrible call!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Horrible call!!!


Saban gonna cough in their face again if they don’t help him out


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

The ball was across the line when his knee went down.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Lol Alabama had to jump offsides TWICE for it to be called. Give me a break.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Fade to Pickens left side.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Lol Alabama had to jump offsides TWICE for it to be called. Give me a break.



Yep.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Bennett is tiny compared to his lineman.  I don't see how he even sees over them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS!

24-17 Good guys!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

Third times the charm


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Lol now we got to make sure the TD was a TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

*GOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Wasn't even close, why are they reviewing it?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Wasn't even close, why are they reviewing it?


Alabama mafia gonna clip them if they don’t help out Alabama


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Lol now we got to make sure the TD was a TD


Yeah, they're going over it like they're looking at the Zapruder film.  It's a TD, though! No question.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Wasn't even close, why are they reviewing it?


Saban's reputation??


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Wasn't even close, why are they reviewing it?


$$$$$


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Please, please, please Dawgs don't give an easy TD here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

_GO DAWGS!_


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

No please no!!  Don't let them score Dawgs.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Pick 6 please !


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs defense must be having a picnic back there, dang! Wake up, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Kirby needs to jack em up!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

China plague saban got his mask off again


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Stop them here, Dawgs! Hunker down!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

You would think that idiot would stop arguing about one second


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Saban give the Rona


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Lucky son of guns!

24-20 Dawgs at the half

*GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> You would think that idiot would stop arguing about one second



I know what you are thinking and how I wish it would happen too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 17, 2020)

Good close game.  Expecting team that makes the better halftime adjustments wins the game.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

We get ball 2nd half. Need a long drive td.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> You would think that idiot would stop arguing about one second


You'd think. I know that I was. Neither one of these teams have a shot at a National Championship in my opinion. Georgia's offense isn't very good. All that means is Bamas defense is atrocious! I think they are plenty athletic enough but, it has to be between the ears then


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You'd think. I know that I was. Neither one of these teams have a shot at a National Championship in my opinion. Georgia's offense isn't very good. All that means is Bamas defense is atrocious! I think they are plenty athletic enough but, it has to be between the ears then



Who's better?  Bama and UGA are #1 and #2 in no particular order.  Clemson plays a cupcake schedule and when they face an SEC team in the playoff they will fold.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

These type of games are fun to watch when my Dawgs aren't involved! They're brutal on me when they are.  Mercy!

Stetson has shown great poise in the pocket so far tonight, as he has in every other game. Hoping he keeps playing this well and leads us to a sweet victory. 

*First half unofficial stats*












*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Who's better?  Bama and UGA are #1 and #2 in no particular order.  Clemson plays a cupcake schedule and when they face an SEC team in the playoff they will fold.


I think Clemson rolls both of us this year. Just being honest. That doesn't mean that I want that to happen.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> These type of games are fun to watch when my Dawgs aren't involved! They're brutal on me when they are.  Mercy!
> 
> Stetson has shown great poise in the pocket so far tonight, as he has in every other game. Hoping he keeps playing this well and leads us to a sweet victory.
> 
> ...




I would love a 28 point win to ease my blood pressure a bit, but they always let the other team stick around in the big games.


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 17, 2020)

Hope we start running the ball and controlling the clock. Ben Cleveland having another monster game in the O line.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Bama has kept Kearis Jackson and Pickens in check for the most part.  If they can get going and Bennett gets a few crucial runs for first downs, the Dawgs can win this thing.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

stonecreek said:


> Hope we start running the ball and controlling the clock. Ben Cleveland having another monster game in the O line.



He is the most improved lineman by far.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Fumbled and recovered


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Bennett got lucky.  Maybe that's what the Dawgs need to win this thing.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Burton has got to pull that in.   Where is Kearis Jackson?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Been thinking of Charlie the entire time while watching this. Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

Made them burn a timeout.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Rochester just threw the RB for 2 extra yards.  What a dummy.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Why do the Dawgs keep falling for the fake, then wheel route for a big gain?  Big hit on Jones.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

He fell asleep!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Good, gracious! Dawgs killed the Bama QB on that sack! MERCY!!! MERCY!!!

*GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

It looked like the Bama center hike defenders to him!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

Need a long drive down their gut.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Need a long drive down their gut.



About 7 minutes for a TD would be nice, but I will settle for any score here.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Zeus is running with his head up and finding gaps, something he has struggled with here lately.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Where is Milton and McIntosh?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Bammers getting spun up on social media about God Saban and the mask violation


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> Where is Milton and McIntosh?


They played some earlier. I'd like to see them more. I think they're better than Zeus.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

Saban can’t wear a mask and work the refs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs ...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 17, 2020)

Well.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Bama strikes for a long bomb for a TD! 

27-24 Bama

*GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2020)

TD Waddle.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

That wasn’t so good


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Saban looks like he's sick!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

If that had been a UGA Wr they would have called offensive pass interference.  Why Dawgs, why do you do this to us?


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Does Georgia just recruit slower receivers?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Saban looks like he's sick!


He is. He's sick of his defense sucking


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Saban looks like he's sick!


Spewing the CO ved to errbody


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Kirby use to yank his visor now he yanks his mask


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

Alright, let's answer here Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 17, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Does Georgia just recruit slower receivers?


Or slower db's?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Burton could have gotten 5 more yards if he didn't stop.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Or slower db's?



Stokes runs a 10.3 100, Campbell runs a 10.6.  Football is about feel and reaction not just speed.  Surtain held Pickens, the same way they have been calling on UGA.  There refs are scumbags.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Do they ever call pass interference on Alabama ?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2020)

Uh oh.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Ballgame!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Well dawgs.

Next year.
when you don’t have to play bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

*DANG!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Will we see JT Daniels tonight?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

The collapse begins.  No pressure from all these 5 star lineman and no coverage by 5 star DB's.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Without sacks and hits on the QB, Jones will pick the defense apart.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2020)

Bama fixin to pour it on.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

How much money has Saban spent on this game?

Saban gonna have to work 5 more years to pay the refs off!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

That was less contact than with Pickens and their DB.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

TD Bama

34-24 Bama

Dawgs gotta get it going here. Let's get after it, Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

The receiver was out of bounds before contact but it doesn’t matter now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> How much money has Saban spent on this game?



It's just so obvious isn't it?  When Gary Danielson says it was  a bad call against UGA it was very bad call.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Bama fixin to pour it on.



The Dawgs can do this.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Fire whoever is teaching these dawg receivers to stop, Juke and go backwards


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Get some first downs, then throw it deep Dawgs.  You ain't Bama.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

King Saban.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

*Let's GO DAWGS!*


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

This may be the ballgame if the Dawgs can't get a 1st down to start the 3rd.  Bama is just going up and down the field on offense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Come on Dawgs !!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> This may be the ballgame if the Dawgs can't get a 1st down to start the 3rd.  Bama is just going up and down the field on offense.


I feel a QB change coming just like Saban did with Hurts & Tua!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Bennett.....GONE!

Time to introduce JT Daniels!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Get Bennett out.  As bad as UGA has played they would still be within 3 points if not for the refs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Come on, interception for a TD Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Finally a holding call


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Hold'em DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

Refs takin control


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Hold'em DAWGS!


They are ?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

I wish Ringo would not have gotten hurt.  He could not be worse than these chumps.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> They are ?


Saban in his pension & 401k by now!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

It’s funny listening to the dawgs complaining about the referees and bama


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

This is pitiful


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2020)

41 -24.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

Yep that about does it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> They are ?



now that is funny right there....


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> It’s funny listening to the dawgs complaining about the referees and bama


It's funny your internet went down during the GA/Auburn game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

TD Bama 

41-24 Tide Rollers

Dawgs looking like they're going to let us down again. SMH!


----------



## Duff (Oct 17, 2020)

Look, we are getting  out coached and beat. Uga should have slowed the game in the 2nd half. Instead of calling plays like Tom Brady was our QB.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> It’s funny listening to the dawgs complaining about the referees and bama



You would think we would used to it by now.  When their DB are allowed to grab UGA's WR's, they are allowed to hold every play on UGA's DE's, and then everything is called against UGA, it's just like the national championship game all over.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> It’s funny listening to the dawgs complaining about the referees and bama


Did you not know it was coming! Never fails. If their offense was as consistent as their fans complaining every game, they'd be awesome!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Duff said:


> Look, we are getting  out coached and beat. Uga should have slowed the game in the 2nd half. Instead of calling plays like Tom Brady was our QB.


Why is he still in??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2020)

Tough loss. Congrats Bama. Kirby still can’t beat the Professor


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 17, 2020)

Interceptions killed this game for us. It had nothing to do with holding and ref’s. I lay this one on Bennett.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> It's funny your internet went down during the GA/Auburn game!
> 
> View attachment 1044402



It literally did ?‍


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> You would think we would used to it by now.  When their DB are allowed to grab UGA's WR's, they are allowed to hold every play on UGA's DE's, and then everything is called against UGA, it's just like the national championship game all over.


Yep. But Play this crap every year with them and get back with me. Beyond frustrating.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Duff said:


> Look, we are getting  out coached and beat. Uga should have slowed the game in the 2nd half. Instead of calling plays like Tom Brady was our QB.



It's the same thing every big game for any sports team from Georgia.  Dawg, Falcons, Braves, etc.  They just poop the bed.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> It's funny your internet went down during the GA/Auburn game!
> 
> View attachment 1044402



Speaking of which—where’s browning slayer ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Interceptions killed this game for us. It had nothing to do with holding and ref’s. I lay this one on Bennett.


What's wrong with you? That's just logical


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 17, 2020)

Might as well put Daniels in and let him get some game experience. The game is too far out of hand anyway.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Stetson Bennett 5'11"
JT Daniels 6'3"

Wonder why every throw is batted down??


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Speaking of which—where’s browning slayer ?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Kirby, Bennett is never going to be taller than 5'11" and never have an elite arm, get another QB in there that has those things and let them develop.  UGA can still win out and play in the playoffs but they can't beat Bama with Bennett.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Turn out the lights the party is OVER!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 17, 2020)

Wide left. ?‍?‍


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

I hate Aflac!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 17, 2020)

Throwback said:


> They are ?



 ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

Saban fist bumping ducks and kickin defensive coordinators butts still


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

Guess it’s time to ease on off to bed. I ain’t been up this late in years.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 17, 2020)

Kirby gets on my nerves with his unwillingness to pull the trigger on a QB change.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 17, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Guess it’s time to ease on off to bed. I ain’t been up this late in years.



Im amazed TB, see ya at coffee.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Kirby gets on my nerves with his unwillingness to pull the trigger on a QB change.


Fake Punt is next!


----------



## Duff (Oct 17, 2020)

I don’t blame Bennett. He is not the QB that should be throwing 40+ times a game


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 17, 2020)

Roll Tide. Smart is the new and improved Richt


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Bennett 18/40 & 3 interceptions!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

It sucks, but we just need to regroup and beat these guys in the SEC championship game. I still think we have the team to do it. I truly do. 

Congrats Bammers and to King Saban.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

I told my uncle's during the Arkansas game if there is a National Championship...
Clemson vs Alabama


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Stetson Bennett 5'11"
> JT Daniels 6'3"
> 
> Wonder why every throw is batted down??



It's pretty obvious ain't it?  Bennett has been playing because he is the safe QB, or at least he was.  Saban was willing to sit out Hurts for Tua and that's where Saban is far better than Kirby.  That's why Fromm never came out of the lineup.  Kirby knew he was a game manager and with the Dawgs defense that was good enough to get by, but not to be elite.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2020)

Y’all remember last week when ole miss scored 48 points against Alabama ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

lbzdually said:


> It's pretty obvious ain't it?  Bennett has been playing because he is the safe QB, or at least he was.  Saban was willing to sit out Hurts for Tua and that's where Saban is far better than Kirby.  That's why Fromm never came out of the lineup.  Kirby knew he was a game manager and with the Dawgs defense that was good enough to get by, but not to be elite.


Bennett should have came out beginning of the 4th!

GA SUXS in the 2nd half and you can't beat BAMA like that!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Im amazed TB, see ya at coffee.


I may be a tad late.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 17, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I may be a tad late.


Them deer's gonna be under your stand at daylight.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Good Game Bama....


----------



## Duff (Oct 17, 2020)

Great game bammers. Bama WR’s are tuuuuufffff!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2020)

Man wasn't planning on watching the whole game.  Headed to bed. Y'all have a good evening. "Row tide" or whatever Bammers say! ??


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 17, 2020)

Dawgs got nothing to be ashamed of, strong team.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 17, 2020)

It was a good game, tough like I expected.

But in the end...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 17, 2020)

Duff said:


> Great game bammers. Bama WR’s are tuuuuufffff!


BAMA'S O Line was the difference...Mac Jones is the real deal, better deep ball than Tua.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 17, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA'S O Line was the difference...Mac Jones is the real deal, better deep ball than Tua.


Way better passer. Going to miss watching this receiving core, and Najee Harris.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

It's time for a new QB!

Bennett starts of cold, heats up, then goes back cold again!

O points in 2nd half!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

I think UGA works JT Daniels in from here on out. If they do and he's what they say he is then they'll be as tough as anybody. Their defense is still top notch. They just got gassed in the end. No shame. Great game and hat's off to the Dawgs. Long year still yet to go


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Good game Bama boys!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Way better passer. Going to miss watching this receiving core, and Najee Harris.


How crazy is it that Bama couldn't decide between Tua and Hurts and the more accurate quarterback wasn't even getting a shot until one transferred and the other got hurt? Just goes to show you, who really knows man?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I think UGA works JT Daniels in from here on out. If they do and he's what they say he is then they'll be as tough as anybody. Their defense is still top notch. They just got gassed in the end. No shame. Great game and hat's off to the Dawgs. Long year still yet to go


I hope!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> How crazy is it that Bama couldn't decide between Tua and Hurts and the more accurate quarterback wasn't even getting a shot until one transferred and the other got hurt? Just goes to show you, who really knows man?


Mac Jones is a baller!
Awesome QB!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 17, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> How crazy is it that Bama couldn't decide between Tua and Hurts and the more accurate quarterback wasn't even getting a shot until one transferred and the other got hurt? Just goes to show you, who really knows man?



That guy has three breathing down his neck include Bear Bryant’s grandkid. He is the real deal, proved himself.


----------



## James12 (Oct 17, 2020)

Saban is King.  The GOAT.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> That guy has three breathing down his neck include Bear Bryant’s grandkid. He is the real deal, proved himself.


It will be Mac Jones or Trevor Lawrence for the Heisman!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 17, 2020)

Great game Bammers y’all earned it. Hopefully we’ll make some changes and meet up with y’all in the ATL.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 17, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Great game Bammers y’all earned it. Hopefully we’ll make some changes and meet up with y’all in the ATL.


No doubt. I expect both teams to get better and they knock heads for another epic battle. Looking forward to it guys


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 18, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett 18/40 & 3 interceptions!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2020)

Good game.  Congrats to Bama.

I think we will get another shot at it in Atl.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2020)

“BuT GeOrgiA bEAT AUbuRn”


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 18, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Y’all remember last week when ole miss scored 48 points against Alabama ?



Yep, Bama beat Ole Miss 63-48 last week. 

This week Arkansas beat Ole Miss 33-21. 

3-weeks ago UGA beat Arkansas 37-10. 



Congrats to Bama on the win this week.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 18, 2020)

Mac Jones, not Matt


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 18, 2020)

Throwback said:


> “BuT GeOrgiA bEAT AUbuRn”
> View attachment 1044412


liKe a RenTeD muLe !


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 18, 2020)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1044413


More like what Bo Nix’s teammates want to do to him .
Gus Bus smokin in Oburn


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 18, 2020)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Mac Jones, not Matt



The Mac Attack


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2020)

I honestly believe the difference in this game was an elite QB and an a couple more elite receivers. I’m proud to have the mailman but the QB and receivers are just in a different level. The D just couldn’t survive the storm. Great game Bama. I hope we see each other again.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 18, 2020)

Well, the 2nd half sux.  That is all.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 18, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Well, the 2nd half sux.  That is all.



That’s the crux of the matter. The DAWGs need to play both halves but more so get the O figured out. The D looked really good, they held on some important plays.

If you don’t win the rest of your schedule it’s on the coaches.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 18, 2020)

Saban is always prepared and has talent on his team..... He's good at figuring things out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2020)

Congrats to Saban. He is one of the greatest coaches ever. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2020)

Bama made the right adjustments at half time. The Dawgs didn't.


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 18, 2020)

Establish the running game. They had the hosses back there. Use your tight ends more. Stetson was fixated on #7 who he either missed on to many passes or the kid dropped at least 3 catchable balls. Stetson had a crap game passing the ball. Bama has a great team and to beat them you have to limit turnovers and control the time of possession and Georgia did neither. Will probably see them again and I hope we fix this or the result will be the same.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 18, 2020)

Time to fire Kirby Richt yet, or are we gonna hold out until Saban retires and see what happens?


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 18, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Time to fire Kirby Richt yet, or are we gonna hold out until Saban retires and see what happens?


Saban is not a "players coach" he's not your best friend.  He sets a standard and expects results. If not he'll find someone else. 

Look at all the jettisoned good coaches. None are Saban great.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 18, 2020)

Now we go to Knoxville and smash them pumpkin colored dolts.


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 18, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Saban is not a "players coach" he's not your best friend.  He sets a standard and expects results. If not he'll find someone else.
> 
> Look at all the jettisoned good coaches. None are Saban great.


Many of his former players say he is a players coach. They pretty much all say the Saban you see on game day is not the real Nick. Some of his NFl players have talked about hanging out at the lake with Nick and how laid back he was.  Kirby is definitely not a players coach. He cusses them like they are dogs. The true Kirby colors are showing. I don't really care what Kirby does, but he is worse than Saban.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Many of his former players say he is a players coach. They pretty much all say the Saban you see on game day is not the real Nick. Some of his NFl players have talked about hanging out at the lake with Nick and how laid back he was.  Kirby is definitely not a players coach. He cusses them like they are dogs. The true Kirby colors are showing. I don't really care what Kirby does, but he is worse than Saban.


Cussing Kirby


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 18, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Now we go to Knoxville and smash them pumpkin colored dolts.




Not as good as a national championship, but I guess you get what you get.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 18, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> I honestly believe the difference in this game was an elite QB and an a couple more elite receivers. I’m proud to have the mailman but the QB and receivers are just in a different level. The D just couldn’t survive the storm. Great game Bama. I hope we see each other again.



Line of scrimmage, BAMA's O line neutralized that impressive dawg front 7, eventually wearing them down...Mac, Najee could not have done what they did without that O line


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 18, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Not as good as a national championship, but I guess you get what you get.



I think Coach Swinney and Trevor Lawrence have an opinion on the next NC. We shall see what the season brings.


----------



## jmac7469 (Oct 18, 2020)

I think we should jusr call off the rest of college football and skip straight to Alabama vs Clemson for the natty.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2020)

jmac7469 said:


> I think we should jusr call off the rest of college football and skip straight to Alabama vs Clemson for the natty.


What? The dawgs get another shot at bama they done won all their other games too


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 18, 2020)

jmac7469 said:


> I think we should jusr call off the rest of college football and skip straight to Alabama vs Clemson for the natty.



Nope, with the schedule ahead the DAWGs got a shot.
BAMA has opportunities to lose.

But GA does have to play the mighty Gamecocks.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2020)

lol dawgs get horse whipped and only drop 1 on the AP POLL


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Line of scrimmage, BAMA's O line neutralized that impressive dawg front 7, eventually wearing them down...Mac, Najee could not have done what they did without that O line


We’ll have to agree to disagree. I think the QB position and the receiver position at Bama was the difference. Dawgs D was tired and the Bama O line did push them around in the 4th but you me the difference was this two skill positions.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2020)

Throwback said:


> lol dawgs get horse whipped and only drop 1 on the AP POLL


Where did the barn end up?.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 18, 2020)

Throwback said:


> lol dawgs get horse whipped and only drop 1 on the AP POLL




Them dogs have 2 ACC teams ahead of them.


----------



## Ray357 (Oct 18, 2020)

Kirby blamed it on the defensive front. 


brownceluse said:


> We’ll have to agree to disagree. I think the QB position and the receiver position at Bama was the difference. Dawgs D was tired and the Bama O line did push them around in the 4th but you me the difference was this two skill positions.


e


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 18, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Not as good as a national championship, but I guess you get what you get.




72-7.    can you imagine that 72-7!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Kirby blamed it on the defensive front.
> e


Didn’t watch his post game. That’s my opinion.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 18, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> 72-7.    can you imagine that 72-7!!!



73-7. Caint you daawgs get anything right?


----------



## Duff (Oct 18, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> We’ll have to agree to disagree. I think the QB position and the receiver position at Bama was the difference. Dawgs D was tired and the Bama O line did push them around in the 4th but you me the difference was this two skill positions.



No doubt. Our secondary is as good if not better than any in the country, but those Alabama receivers are top shelf. All of them. QB also

 I believe the Dawgs thought they could throw the ball like Miss did. We needed to swap around in the 2nd half and pound the run game and control the clock. Defense got wore down. But that is Sunday morning quarterbacking. I have all the confidence in CKS.


----------



## James12 (Oct 18, 2020)

Kirby can beat Nick all he wants now.  Saban has won in a about every fashion against the dawgs.


----------



## cramer (Oct 18, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Bama made the right adjustments at half time. The Dawgs didn't.


I had  a bad feeling  that he was just warming  up by whooping  on the covid earlier in the week .
hats off to Saban and the Tide.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2020)

Bout time for Cmp1 to change his avatar, his other band wagon has a flat tire.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2020)

We lost. Kirby is 0-3 against Saban. But Go Dawgs!


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 19, 2020)

Saban is Kirby Richt's daddy.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## groundhawg (Oct 19, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Them dogs have 2 ACC teams ahead of them.


They will not even by the 'Gators with a win.  Sad but true.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2020)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1044745



Nope.

We own FL and Auburn. 
All Richt could do was come up with “fake excitement “ 
Kirby chews his mask off as he chews his players out. This Dawg fan likes it!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 19, 2020)

groundhawg said:


> They will not even by the 'Gators with a win.  Sad but true.


Say whut now?


----------



## Navigator0321 (Oct 19, 2020)

LOL yall crack me up, ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2020)

I sure am glad I was able to turn the radio off down at camp.. 

Bama being Bama!

Good job Tide. We may get a 2nd chance at ya. Maybe Saban will have a stroke before that happens!


----------

